# [V] PC Spiele z.b. Fifa 09 /Mircosoft Habu Maus/ DVD [S] PC Spiele und DVD !!



## Zauberhand (13. Januar 2009)

*UPDATE 13.01.2009 *

Hallo zusammen bin mal wieder am ausmisten und möchte auf diesen Weg ein paar alte Games/DVD´s los werden. Preise kommen von euch .. Ich bin da recht locker Ihr könnt natürlich auch Packete schnüren.
Da von euch keine Preise kommen , mach ich jetzt einfach welche *G* die Preise sind immer inkl Versand.


*Ich suche im Tausch gegen unten genannte Sachen oder gegen Euros :*

DVD Filme 


Bad Boys 2 18´er uncut
Die Firma
Wanted
Casino
Shooter
Eine Frage der Ehre
King of Queens ab Staffel 6
Duell - Enemy at the Gates
gute Kriegsfilme aller " Soldat James Ryan , Tränen der Sonne usw. "


PC-Spiele

Medieval II: Total War
PES 2009
FM 2009

*Ich verkaufe : *

Hardware

Microsoft Habu Maus <-- wie neu 20 € vb.

MP3 Player

Samsung YP-K3J MP 3 Player 1 GB mit OVP allen Zubehör ca. 1 Jahr alt kaum gebrauspuren
-Slim
-Plays Photo & FM Radio
-Graphic UI
-25 h Playback
-1 GB Speicher


PC-Spiele 

FIFA 09 35,00 €


Battlefield 2124 10 €
F.E.A.R 3,50 €
Shadowgrunds 3,5 €
El-Matador 3,50 €
Hellgate London 5 €
S.T.A.L.K.E.R 1 5 €
Tiger Woods 2004 3,5 €
FM2004 3,5 €
FM2007 3,5 €
PES2005 3,5 €
FIFA07 3,50 €
Anstoss 2007 3,50 €
Armies of Exigo 3,5 €
CIV4 8 €
Die Siedler Erbe der Könige mit Figur 5 €
Zoo Empire 3,50 €
The Paradise (OVP) 5€
Spellfoce 1 5€

Games Packet ohne FIFA 09 für 60 € mit fifa09 85 € 

Ich bin zwar neu hier hab aber auf ebay über 140 positive bewertung http://feedback.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=verueckt&ftab=AllFeedback  und im gamestar forum auch 5 postivie . Ist das euch trozdem zu unsicher kann ich als bezahlungs methode auch paypal anbieten.

Gruß


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Januar 2009)

was möchtest du für das gamespaket ohne die ganzen alten fifateile aber mit fifa09 haben???


----------



## Zauberhand (13. Januar 2009)

stawacz79 am 13.01.2009 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> was möchtest du für das gamespaket ohne die ganzen alten fifateile aber mit fifa09 haben???



mh ist doch nur ein alter fifa teil der 07´er .. welchte titel genau meinst du den ?

sonst wenn es nur um den einen geht würd ich das packet mit fifa 09 für 95 € inkl


----------



## Chaosman99 (13. Januar 2009)

Zauberhand am 13.01.2009 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 13.01.2009 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moin

fifa online registriert?


----------



## Zauberhand (13. Januar 2009)

Chaosman99 am 13.01.2009 21:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Zauberhand am 13.01.2009 21:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jap ist es .. daten würdest natürlich dazu bekommen


----------



## stawacz79 (13. Januar 2009)

Zauberhand am 13.01.2009 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 13.01.2009 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sorry hab mich verguckt,,meinte die fm teile


----------



## Zauberhand (13. Januar 2009)

stawacz79 am 13.01.2009 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Zauberhand am 13.01.2009 21:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ok also die zwei FM´s raus

super special Preis mach ich dir für alle Games + FIFA 09 für 90 € inkl. versicherter versand als Packet mit der deutschen post (nicht mehr verhandelbar)



Update : Das DVD Filme-Packet ist verkauft !!


----------



## SoSchautsAus (14. Januar 2009)

Zauberhand am 13.01.2009 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> super special Preis mach ich dir für alle Games + FIFA 09 für 90 € inkl. versicherter versand als Packet mit der deutschen post (nicht mehr verhandelbar)


Falls ihr euch nicht einig werdet, sag Bescheid. Ich hätte Interesse an ein paar Spielen. 

SSA


----------



## Zauberhand (14. Januar 2009)

SoSchautsAus am 14.01.2009 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Zauberhand am 13.01.2009 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi ja klar wenn bis heute abend 22 uhr nix mehr kommt .. verkauf ich die Games wieder einzeln !!


----------



## Chaosman99 (14. Januar 2009)

Dann bekunde ich schon mal ein Interesse an:

Battlefield 2124 10 €
Gun 3,5 €
F.E.A.R 3,50 €
Shadowgrunds 3,5 €
El-Matador 3,50 €
Rainbow Six Vegas 5 €
Die Siedler Erbe der Könige mit Figur 5 €
Zoo Empire 3,50 €


----------



## Zauberhand (14. Januar 2009)

Chaosman99 am 14.01.2009 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bekunde ich schon mal ein Interesse an:
> 
> Battlefield 2124 10 €
> Gun 3,5 €
> ...



oki ist schonmal gespeichert   ups ich sehe gerade ich hab die kleine plastik figur vom siedler spiel nicht mehr


----------



## Zauberhand (14. Januar 2009)

Hi , so spiele sind wieder zu haben 

wer wieder oder immer noch interesse hat einfach hier oder per pn melden damit dann alles weiter wie Versand  / Bezahlung klären können .

Gruß


btw. kann mir einer sagen wie ich hier meinen ersten post editieren kann  ?


----------



## flipflop (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte bei Verfügbarkeit Interesse an:



> Hitman : Blood Money 5 €
> Gun 3,5 €
> Half Life 2 10 €



Was würde Dir denn da preislich vorschweben, inkl. Versand?




> btw. kann mir einer sagen wie ich hier meinen ersten post editieren kann  ?



Ich glaube, da musst Du einen Mod/Admin kontaktieren.


----------



## Zauberhand (15. Januar 2009)

flipflop am 15.01.2009 00:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte bei Verfügbarkeit Interesse an:
> 
> ...



hi also alles bis auf Gun geht für erste klar  .. bei Gun hat Chaosman99 das vorkaufs recht .. da er sich schon vor dir gemeldet hat  wenn er sich nicht meldet dann kriegst selbstverständlich du es.. den rest einfach per pm klären .. würd ich sagen


----------



## SoSchautsAus (15. Januar 2009)

Mist. Einen Tag nicht online gewesen. Ich hätte an folgenden Spielen Interesse gehabt: 



			
				Zauberhand am 13.01.2009 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> PES2008 3,50 €
> Hitman : Blood Money 5 €
> Rainbow Six Vegas 5 €
> GRAW2 (OVP) 8 €



Sag mal Bescheid ob die doch noch alle zu haben sind bzw welche davon. Am besten per PM. 

SSA


----------



## Zauberhand (15. Januar 2009)

SoSchautsAus am 15.01.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Mist. Einen Tag nicht online gewesen. Ich hätte an folgenden Spielen Interesse gehabt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi ihrse   hab euch gerade alle eine pm geschickt !!


----------



## Zauberhand (16. Januar 2009)

up nach oben .. da Chaosman99 sich nicht meldet alle games die auf der 1 seite stehen wieder zu haben


----------



## Zauberhand (25. Januar 2009)




----------



## vinc (25. Januar 2009)

Zauberhand am 25.01.2009 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

>



Ich hätte evtl Interesse an der Maus. Du sagst "wie neu" - sind schon irgendwelche Gebrauchsspuren zu sehen? Warum bist du damit nicht zufrieden? Und hat Sie noch Garantie/Gewährleistung?


----------



## flipflop (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zauberhand,



> PC-Spiele
> 
> Medieval II: Total War



habe ich hier, in der DVD Box mit Handbuch, Zustand neuwertig.
Könnten wir ja eventuell gegen rechnen.
Was hast Du Dir denn preislich in etwa vorgestellt?


----------

